# Bacardi Bill Fish Tournament Update



## Seegul51

Coming to a end today in Freeport Bahama, daily weightin, last day fish being weighed now, largest wahoo is 60 and dolphin 44. Several blues, whites and sails tagged, good size wahoo's and dolphins caught, tuna very small, but a good time for all. Did a trip on a 2008 Bertram today as a demo run 63 moppie, top end was 38 knots, awesome wagon. Caught on dolphin and had one sail free jumping in the baits. Beautiful day and awesome fishing machine.


----------



## Seegul51

Here is a picture of some of the battle wagons that came to the tournament.


----------



## curtpcol

Nice

Thanks for the report and hope you are having a good time . Terrible to have to work in Freeport ,staying on the water,billfish tourney going on,get to go on a 4 million dollar boat not bad for an 8 hour day. :moon


----------



## Seegul51

Curt, I knew when I committed to this job down here, that it was going to be tough and I would have to stay on task. Last night a boat went out at 4, came back in about 8, had a load of tuna, talked with them, their technique is quite different than ours, also got a lesson in using the kite for fishing.


----------



## BLKFLYZ

I guess its safe to say since you have been fishing those big boats you "havent even got your britches wet" huh?


----------



## Caspr21

that kite will look good flying over Fort McRae:moon:moon:moon:moon ButI am not sure the water is deep enough there to catch the tuna. Butwho knows, you may catch a stray bonita or two! Just picking, glad you had a good time. I am jealous Have a safe trip home!


----------



## Seegul51

In the back of that big machine, there was nothing but room. Kind of unusual for me, not having to jump over coolers on a knock down. She was a sweet battle wagon. But out of here today, seas have been 10-15 since Sunday, no offshore or inshore fishing. Bone fish were hot till the wind came. See y'all in Pensacola. Tired of paying 4.00 for a beer. Hey Wes, I need you to buy my kites and rod so I can test them on the ICC. Never know what they might catch, but for sure when you get offshore, you need to know how to use them.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

that 630 looks like the "sonny boy." is it?


----------



## Seegul51

This wagon was stright off the show room floor from Bertram, she was going back to finish detailing and going to a offshore buyer. Joe is bringing out a new 57 at the end of April, trying to get him to show her at tournaments on the Gulf Coast.


----------

